# Does anyone have ducks?



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I have been waiting ducks for years, but I know nothing about them. I just happened to see 4 pekin dukcs for sale on craigslist that were hand raised and really close to me... I am so tempted  Could anyone that has ducks tell me a bit about taking care of them? 
Would they stay in a paddock with boxwire fence? Would a shed bedded down with straw be sufficient for them in the winter or do they need to come indoors? Would a plastic swimming pool be suitable for them now until we've moved to a property with a pond?


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

whoops I see there is already a duck thread


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

yes honey u got al lthe right ideas we had new hatch-lings this year and they basically come out knowing how to eat and so on they don't need mommies after hatching really. our stay in paddock and fencing well sometimes they stay in ours are confused whether they be chickens or ducks. they know the chickens have a lot more than bugs and feed. lol... a swimming pool is fine. we have a barrel plastic big one cut in two pices with hay for winter living. we will be adding tho as our magpies multiply.


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

Sounds like you've got it just right. Depending on where you are you'll need to think about winter and keeping water for them. I'm in Colorado and use a heated bucket. They have to be able to get their whole faces in the water to clean their eyes and nostrils, but don't necessarily need to swim. 
They are really a hoot, and their egg whites make the BEST Fluffiest angel food cakes :shades:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My mom had ducks and geese as well as chickens when I was growing up...the chickens went in the coop at night and the ducks had a large dog box that they went to...geese went to the shed with the goats. Winter was when she would pen them with chicken wire around the box and had an old galvanized washtub for water...duck eggs are the best for making noodles and cakes.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Mine free range year round but have shelter


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

I have ducks. They are VERY cute, but make sure you find a place where you don't mind it getting nasty, because the ducks will make a mud puddle out of whatever you have. lol


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

oh true that bout ducks make a muck of whatever they have...around the pool omg but i change the water and sometimes i hose the ducks they actually stand still spread wings out they love it. :laugh: silly ducks.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Mine LOVE the sprinkler - I have never laughed so hard!!!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I did end up getting the 2 male ducks. They are pretty hilarious, I love the noises they make. They get soo excited when I dump out their old water and in runs down the hill, they have to waddle over and peck through it. They would go nuts if we had a stream on the property! The larger one is pretty friendly and will take worms from your hand. I was thinking of getting more, but I'm not so sure, they sure are messy! They have been loosing a lot of feathers lately, I don't see any bald spots on them or anything, but there are a lot of feathers all over the ground. Is this normal? 
The larger one is Mike, the smaller is Ed


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes, this is molting season. Feathers falling out is very normal.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes, this is molting season. Feathers falling out is very normal.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks Frosty, that eases my mind. I thought something was wrong with them!


----------

